# Cleaning Corny Kegs



## mintsauce (11/2/10)

Hey Guys,

I have searched and not found alot on the actual cleaning and keeping clean of Kegs so I'd like some input on my Method and choice of cleaners and basically will prolonged cleaning like this damage the inside of the kegs.

My Method: as soon as the beer is finished or at least within the next couple days
1) Disconnect Beer/gas posts, release pressure inside keg then open and pour remainder of beer out
2) Rinse with water
3) Fill with around 5litres water + 1 teaspoon of Pink Cleaner from my local home brew shop, close, shake, open brush any remaining gunk off the bottom then empty and rinse with water
4) Save the mixed Pink cleaner in a basin, dismantle the keg parts into this (posts, release valve, dip tubes, remove all orings) give them a brush and and ensure clean then rinse with water
5) Make up a litre of Starsan in a spray bottle; spray all parts then re-assemble - I use lubrifilm once in around 4 times
6) boil kettle, put 3 ml starsan in keg - top up with 2 litres boiling water, seal keg quickly, roll around, sit keg up - press beer valve in to allow boiling water up dip tube, put keg on side and do the same to the gas tube.

I then leave the Keg with this starsan in until I require it which may be Weeks at a time - Will this damage the keg at all? should I leave it empty and re-sanitise with starsan when I require it?


----------



## mxd (11/2/10)

for me, when the keg is empty I pull it out and leave it till I need it then clean and sanitize

I figure if it was bugless whilst I was drinking it, nothing can get in if it holds gas ? This also gives me a "sanity" check for any leaks when I goto clean and sanitize, if there is still gas present then there is no leak.

cheers
Matt


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/2/10)

I use PBW to clean out the kegs, it works every time.


----------



## alowen474 (11/2/10)

You sound like you're getting them pretty clean.
After first purchase, I doubt anyone would recommend repeated dismantling of posts as this can give to problems too.
You can do just as you are doing, just pump a bit of cleaner out the dip tube as if you were pouring a beer.
Rinse it well.
I leave mine lid off inverted for a while to dry out completely before storing them, but whatever works for you.


----------



## Pollux (11/2/10)

Depends on if I have something to fill them with straight away or not.

If I do, then it's just a quick rinse with the hose, iodophor and refill, back in the fridge and on the gas.

If not I like strip it down, place all the parts inside the keg, sprinkle in some no name napisan and fill up with water, leave for 24 hours then rinse well, rebuild (lubing the seals every 3 or 4 times), 2L of iodophor, seal, quick shot of gas and leave it be until I need it.


----------



## Hutch (11/2/10)

mxd said:


> for me, when the keg is empty I pull it out and leave it till I need it then clean and sanitize
> 
> I figure if it was bugless whilst I was drinking it, nothing can get in if it holds gas ? This also gives me a "sanity" check for any leaks when I goto clean and sanitize, if there is still gas present then there is no leak.


+1. 
I prefer to clean it just prior to filling - If it's held pressure while not in use, then I know the seals are all good, and aside from beer + yeast, everything is sanitary inside.

Every brewer will have their own method, but after a few years of sweating over this process, this is what works for me - usually takes about 5 minutes, and wastes minimal water:

 Fill and Boil kettle
 Rinse out remaining beer/yeast with 1/2Ltr boiling hot water
 1 tsp Sodium Percarbonate (or PBW - awesome stuff!) + 1Ltr boiling water. Close lid and shake for 20sec - Gunk gone. 
 Attach beer gun and use internal pressure to Push hot liquid out the "beer out" post, cleaning dip-tube and QD in the process.
 Quick rinse with 1/2Ltr water. Drain again.
 1/2 Ltr cold water + StarSan (mixed to the recommended ratio). Close lid, shake, and push sanitiser through "beer out" with a little CO2.
Keg is now clean, sanitised, and ready to be filled. Can be left like this for an extended period if not ready to fill immediately.
Just prior to filling, I drain the remaining sanitiser by tipping it upside down. No rinse necessary.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/2/10)

I also clean just before filling, but it's due to laziness.

When a keg empties I'm angry that the keg has run out and the last thing I can be bothered doing is cleaning it.

When a batch is ready to be kegged I'm in a much better mood and so cleaning out the keg is just part of the process.


----------



## Frag_Dog (11/2/10)

After a keg blows I:

1) Rinse mine in hot (50C) water to get the yeast off the bottom
2) Mix up 2L of Idophor
3) Connect the gas, give it a squirt.
4) Push some Idophor mix out the tap and line. Also do the gas post.
5) Empty the keg. Gas again to clear the tap and lines
6) Store under pressure, just a few PSI to keep pressure on the seals.

Before I put a beer in I'll run some more Idophor thru just to be safe.


----------



## Fourstar (11/2/10)

pretty much what everyone else does.

- Leave empty keg lying around until required/ready to clean a bunch of them, still under pressure.
- pop it open and rinse.
- dump 1L of hot kettle water into the keg, as 1 tsp of nappisan, seal, gas and shake.
- store upside down for 20 mins and force some of the fluid through the posts and relief valve.
- shake, store rightside up and release some more through the beer out post. stand for 20 mins.
- as the solution is cooler now i run more through the posts and PRV, vent and remove lid. 
- scrub the crap out of the lid, seals and top of the keg, cleaning off any sticky residual beer on the exterior.
- Rinse all everything (inc exterior) thoroughly, 3 times by putting 2-4L~ water in the keg and shaking it about and repeating.
- put a final 4L in. seal, gas and run the clean water through all the posts and PRV until the keg is empty.
- Remove the lid, drain any excess water from the dip tube and store upsidedown, draining and open until ready to use.

Come brew day, simply dump 500ml of starsan solution in the keg, shake and run it through the posts and im away.


----------



## Mantis (11/2/10)

Leave till I want to fill them. Rinse out 3 or 4 times with hot water from tap. 
Add kettle full of boiling water and a dash of 10% phosphoric, connect gas and pull through the lines till empty.
Fill keg.

A lot of times I forget the phosphoric, but have never had any problems with the beer. 

Really dont like bleaches , pink stuff etc


----------



## mckenry (11/2/10)

mxd said:


> for me, when the keg is empty I pull it out and leave it till I need it then clean and sanitize
> 
> I figure if it was bugless whilst I was drinking it, nothing can get in if it holds gas ? This also gives me a "sanity" check for any leaks when I goto clean and sanitize, if there is still gas present then there is no leak.
> 
> ...



My method also. If the beer was good, then leave it sealed. It will be full of CO2. No air means no airborne nasties. Quick clean with PBW then a no rinse sanitiser, then fill with fresh beer.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (11/2/10)

if you like automation check this link for corny keg cleaning.

http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/Beer-Gadg...yle-Keg-Cleaner


----------



## Bribie G (11/2/10)

I use the Ross method. Store 'dirty' but pressurised till required. Tip residue out, check that the keg still smells sweet, swish with water a couple of times, put in some hot sodium perc mixture, replace lid, do a big two handed 'maracca' shake then leave for ten minutes. Rinse again to get rid of perc then:

The Ross trick - pour a kettle of boiling water in, replace lid, shake vigorously then QUICKLY using a screwdriver and a pair of heat proof gloves depress the beer out poppet and you will get a water fountain for a few seconds that will scour out the pickup tube with boiling water. 

Empty water and fill keg, after a swish with starsan solution if you feel like it.


----------



## Peteoz77 (11/2/10)

Well, I have been kegging for 2 1/2 years with ZERO infections. 

I never wash my kegs with any soap.
As soon as the keg is empty, I take it into the laundry room and give it 3 good rinses to remove all of the crap.
Then I put in about a cup of premixed star san. Close the keg and pressurise. 
Give the keg a good shake. 
Leave sit for 5 mins then give it another good shake. 
Hook up a tap and run out all of the star san. Leave it pressurised.
Done


----------



## komodo (11/2/10)

I do similar to bribieG excepting that I dont use a glove and screw driver I just use a spare ball lock disconnect with a small length of hose on it (I'm not all that keen on getting burned)


----------



## mxd (11/2/10)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> if you like automation check this link for corny keg cleaning.
> 
> http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/Beer-Gadg...yle-Keg-Cleaner



I like that, would like to see that in action.


----------



## devo (11/2/10)

I rinse and clean pretty much straight away after they empty. I then leave them open standing upside down to dry out.


----------



## Fourstar (11/2/10)

BribieG said:


> The Ross trick - pour a kettle of boiling water in, replace lid, shake vigorously then QUICKLY using a screwdriver and a pair of heat proof gloves depress the beer out poppet and you will get a water fountain for a few seconds that will scour out the pickup tube with boiling water.





Komodo said:


> I do similar to bribieG excepting that I dont use a glove and screw driver I just use a spare ball lock disconnect with a small length of hose on it (I'm not all that keen on getting burned)



For my purge from the post i use a chopstick and then proceed to dance around bitching for a few minutes as i randomly get sprayed in the arms, hands and sometimes face with rather hot water! :lol:


----------



## Punter (11/2/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I also clean just before filling, but it's due to laziness.
> 
> When a keg empties I'm angry that the keg has run out and the last thing I can be bothered doing is cleaning it.
> 
> When a batch is ready to be kegged I'm in a much better mood and so cleaning out the keg is just part of the process.




 love it !
Exactly my thoughts and process.


----------



## glaab (11/2/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> When a keg empties I'm angry that the keg has run out



STUPID KEGS! :angry:


----------



## Hutch (11/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> For my purge from the post i use a chopstick and then proceed to dance around bitching for a few minutes as i randomly get sprayed in the arms, hands and sometimes face with rather hot water! :lol:


Ah, the old "chopstick in the out-post" technique - yep, and I just loved being squirted in the eye by hot peroxide!
Only recently had an "oh duh" moment, realising I could use a spare beer QD for this.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/2/10)

Hutch said:


> Ah, the old "chopstick in the out-post" technique - yep, and I just loved being squirted in the eye by hot peroxide!
> Only recently had an "oh duh" moment, realising I could use a spare beer QD for this.



A spare one? Just use the one that you'll be serving the beer through, it gets a free clean out of it.

Why would anyone do it any other way?


----------



## gregs (11/2/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> Well, I have been kegging for 2 1/2 years with ZERO infections.
> 
> I never wash my kegs with any soap.
> As soon as the keg is empty, I take it into the laundry room and give it 3 good rinses to remove all of the crap.
> ...



I also use Star San or Saniclean after hosing out the keg, it's quick and effective. Then every so often I'll wash with PBW and then rinse with Star San.

I've since built a keg washer that takes 3 kegs at a time and now I wash them in batches of 3 to 9 kegs using the products mentioned.


----------



## mintsauce (11/2/10)

Thanks for the responses, I'll probably stop being quite so thorough with them each and every time.

I do have a few which I'd like to clean now ready for a quick clean and sanitize when using so was the general concensus that it's safe to leave starsan in em long (ish) term (ie 4 weeks?)


----------



## Fourstar (11/2/10)

MintSauce said:


> Thanks for the responses, I'll probably stop being quite so thorough with them each and every time.



You should be as thorough as you are with anything else coldside. Would you not be as thorough with your fermenter? IMO all you are doing is slowin down the infection rate by not cleaning and sanitising your kegs properly. Just because it tasted fine in the keg for 4 weeks in the fridge when you only rinsed, starsaned and filled doesnt mean it has the stability to last 12 months following the same regime at ambients.

Just a thaught, especially if you have a few kegs you keep at ambient for storage. or want to bottle some off for comps. i could guarantee you they will turn south pretty quickly otherwise.


----------



## Ivan Other One (7/11/11)

mxd said:


> for me, when the keg is empty I pull it out and leave it till I need it then clean and sanitize
> 
> I figure if it was bugless whilst I was drinking it, nothing can get in if it holds gas ? This also gives me a "sanity" check for any leaks when I goto clean and sanitize, if there is still gas present then there is no leak.
> 
> ...






Mark^Bastard said:


> I also clean just before filling, but it's due to laziness.



Guys, this is basically what I do too, BUT, once in a while I pull the pick up tube out and pull a small wad of chucks cloth soaked in a strong solution of bottle wash through it. 50lb fishing line works good for this asw it is stiff enough to poke trough the tube. then flush through with hot tap water.

Two out of five kegs that had never had this done were rather mucky inside these tubes.


----------

